
Someone forked Signal and launched “Session” a new end-to-end encrypted IM app - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/__tux/status/1227183781469179905
======
DyslexicAtheist
whitepaper: [https://getsession.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Session-
Wh...](https://getsession.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Session-
Whitepaper.pdf)

 _> Session is an open-source, public-key-based secure messaging application
which uses a set of decentralized storage servers and an onion routing
protocol to send end-to-end encrypted messages with minimal exposure of user
metadata. It does this while also providing common features of mainstream
messaging applications_

